# NEPTUNIA, Overseas Towage & salvage company London 1970 / 1970 Help



## DARRENBLACK

My cousin was called Micheal wolfe.

this is the info i have,


It was micheals 1st tip he was 15 years old from Hull. he was the galley boy.
He sailed from London on the 15th Sept 1970, 
It is said (?) that he was killed by Crocoldiles while swimming,

Also on this trip was a lad called Bobby Platten, he wrote to Micheals mam and said he would meet her and tell her what happend, 

But he was killed in a fire on the boat in New York Harbour on 14th Jan 1971,
he was the only crew member to be killed in the fire which started at around 5am, his body was never sent home.

The boat was Callled Neptunia, owend by the Overseas Towage & salvage company London. It was part of the SMIT Ncompany .

They must of been witnesses, also the board of trade said there would be an investigation, i am trying to find anyone who was on the trip to finally put this mystery to Bed, Micheals Mother 72 years old, Joan is still alive, but she is very ill, she still can not talk about him after 39 years, so it would be a great comfort to her to know the truth, Micheals dad died about 8 years ago.

PLEASE HELP ANY INFO WILL DO
I Think i have put a photo on of Mike i will keep trying to put it on,

DARREN


----------



## tugdoc

The voyage records for Neptunia for the period shows she towed two barges and a tug from Southampton to Port of Spain and Conception. After delivery sailed for Orange, Texas (this was prior to August 1970). From Orange she sailed with a tow for Warri, Nigeria. Next may be a discrepancy, she is listed as sailing with two barges from Amsterdam to Augusta (prior to December, 1970. Next she is mentioned as berthed New York. And damaged by fire in the accommodation and superstructure, engine-room undamaged. Mr Robert Platten, 18 year old died inthe fire. Mr Platen was on his first oceangoing trip.

On 15 September, 1970, her crew was listed as: Evans, L.J. (Master), Wilson, J.W. (Chief Mate), Snip, J. (2nd Mate), Monaghan, C.R. (bosun), Kallio, D. (a/b), Hearnley, J.H. (a/b), Forsyth, F.G. (a/b), Hannah, C. (cook), Hall, G. (messroom boy), Keane, S.A. (radio-officer), Martin, W. (C/Eng), Mols, P. (2nd Eng), Steketee, H. (3rd Eng), Hogg, P.J. (greaser), Brogan, M. (greaser) and Larvin, E. (greaser). 

On 15 October, curiously when looking at the above mentioned sailing date of Mr Wolfe, she carried the same crew. 

If this is correct she changed crew between 15 October and 1 December, 1970, when her crew is listed as: Leggate, G.M. (Master), Marquiss, A.M. (Ch/M), Bracewell, R. (2nd MAte), Lawlan, E. (bosun), Thickett, B.T. (A/B), Thickett, A. (A/B), Mogg. L.J. (A/B), Meijers, G. (cook), Platten, R. (apprentice seaman), Flett, G. (radio officer), Martin, W. (CH/Eng), Kelly, J.T. (2nd Eng), Rose, A.j. (3rd Eng), Fleetham, K. (greaser), Sheldrick, R. (greaser), Donohoe, J. (greaser).

No crew is listed as on 15 January, 1971.

Shortly afterwards the tug was sold to the Belgian operator Union de Remorquage et Sauvetage / Unie van Redding- en Sleepdienst (URS) as SEA ROVER. She was sold onwards several times and gained fame when she was hunted and shot at by French Customs in the Channel when carrying a load of drugs. She fled French territorial waters while dumping the cargo and sougth protection in the UK.

When looking at the crew lists for December I assume the missing crewmember would be the messroom boy. This based that the fact that on previous crews there always had been a cook and a messroom boy on the OTS crew lists. Every now and then an extra deckhand, A/B or apprentice seaman would be carried but these positions were filled inconsistently and apparently based on training needs or related to the tow carried.

I have no further details and cannot find information related to the event you mentioned. Did Mr Wolfe join the tug at London? This seems to be inconsistent with the voyage reports. If a coma cross additional info I will let you know - best regards - Job van Eijk (TugDoc)


----------



## tugdoc

Hi,
I have managed to dug up some more info from my files - I knew there had to be something on the ship's dog but couldn't find it. However, I have now dug up a report that appeared in the magazine 'on the hawser' with regards tot the Neptunia Fire. It was written by Neptunia's bosun Edward Lawlan. It reads as follows (the ......... are irrelevant parts of the story):
"I flew out to join Neptunia in Port of Spain in September 1971 (should read: 1970 of course - Job). She had just come from Orange, Texas, with an oil rig in tow for Warri, Nigeria. We had an uneventful trip of 35 days until we got to the mouth of the Warri River. When the tow wire parted, we hauled short and had to put a couple of bulldog grips on the wire. Finally, after a lot of work, we managed to capture the rig. That night we anchored in the river. As the tide turned, the rig turned before the tug and was alongside us at one stage. This was when the two boys jumped aboard the rig. As the rig drifted away from us it was plain to see that the lads would have to sleep on the tow that night but, like all lads, they never listened. They tried to swim back to the tug. One made it, the other never did. I've never seen a workboat launched so fast in all my life as it was that night. Next day we dropped the rug and I was glad to see the back of her.

We then made for Lagos for stores and some minor repairs.........etc. We got orders for Cape Verde Islands ........... where our three runners (note: these were messrs van de Polder, de Kam and de Jong) were to be transferred to tug Tasman Zee.............. Our next job was to tow two barges from Amsterdam to Sicily which we did.

We got orders to head for New York. where we were to pick up a tow to Santander, Spain. The tow was the old wartime built ship Empire State II. We lay at the shipyard on the Jersey side for three days. On the morning of January 14th at about 5:00 AM the cook came to my room and told me the crew's accommodations were on fire. I put on some clothes and headed for the aft deck as was the usual practice in case of fire. ............. I took count of the crew and found one missing.; it was the ordinary seaman. About the same time the first fire engine had arrived and we sneaked the fire hoses across to the starboard side hoping against all odds that the fire would be put out in time to save the lad, but i'm afraid we never got him out. ....................... We also lost the dog, Plonky. The New Jersey fire department worked all day putting out that fire. .................. The crew flew home the 16th of January; myself, the Mate and 2nd Mate flew home the following week. We laid the lad to rest in New Jersey. ..........................

So this solves the inconsistencies raised in my first reply; obviously the October crew list was a faulty one. The crew change in Port of Spain also solved the apparently inconsistency of tows due to estimated trip time.

Hope this helps

Job (TugDoc)


----------



## pinklips

I have been searching for information on the Neptunia, for my husband, who is Bobby Plattens brother. Who was killed aboard the Neptunia whilst going back for the ships dog. Can tugdoc if he still visits this site, or any others tell me if he/they knows of the reason why Bobby was not repatriated. Can i also ask if he or any others have any photos of the Neptunia or Bobby. Thank you.


----------



## tugdoc

Hi pinklips,
I have no idea as to the repatriation question. I will put some feelers out - the ones most likely to have information are the former crewmembers, particularly the Master or Mate. And of course, the company files but I have no idea where they have gone. I have a photograph of Neptunia - unfortunately she was the Overseas Towage tug which has fewest photographs. Will email picture directly.
Best Regards
Job van Eijk(TugDoc)


----------



## Stephen J. Card

I knew Captain Leggate and Bill Martin Chief Engineer.... earlier in the mid 60s in MARINIA. Captain Leggate passed several years ago. Rob Skelton was Bosun and then Mate in later ships... SALVONIA, BRITONIA. He is sill with is and he has a nephew who can also be found on Ships Skelton. Might be able to have some information from Bob.

Very sorry to your loss and must be very sad always.

Stephen

PS A number of photos of the OTS ship can be easily. I would be happy to send some copies through by e-mail.


----------



## pinklips

tugdoc said:


> Hi pinklips,
> I have no idea as to the repatriation question. I will put some feelers out - the ones most likely to have information are the former crewmembers, particularly the Master or Mate. And of course, the company files but I have no idea where they have gone. I have a photograph of Neptunia - unfortunately she was the Overseas Towage tug which has fewest photographs. Will email picture directly.
> Best Regards
> Job van Eijk(TugDoc)


Thank you so much for the photo. I am grateful for the information you have given already. But if you find anything at all, i would appreciate you forwarding this onto me.


----------



## pinklips

Stephen J. Card said:


> I knew Captain Leggate and Bill Martin Chief Engineer.... earlier in the mid 60s in MARINIA. Captain Leggate passed several years ago. Rob Skelton was Bosun and then Mate in later ships... SALVONIA, BRITONIA. He is sill with is and he has a nephew who can also be found on Ships Skelton. Might be able to have some information from Bob.
> 
> Very sorry to your loss and must be very sad always.
> 
> Stephen
> 
> PS A number of photos of the OTS ship can be easily. I would be happy to send some copies through by e-mail.


Thank you for the information. Have you a link please to the 2 people you have mentioned. I would also be very appreciative to receive any photos you have. You can email me through this website. Thank you


----------



## pinklips

Bobby Platten grave with unknown mourners???


----------



## Stephen J. Card

On the left side... tan coat hat in hand looks like Captain George Leggate.

Stephen


----------



## pinklips

Stephen J. Card said:


> On the left side... tan coat hat in hand looks like Captain George Leggate.
> 
> Stephen


 Thank you Stephen. Pity he is not still with us.


----------



## pinklips

*Photo Of Bobby Platten.*

This is Robert (Bobby Platten)


----------

